# Pamela Anderson Malibu?



## MizzTropical (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone tested or currently wear these? How did you like them? There's 2-one is pink and the other's blue.


''Malibu-For playful days and an attention grabber, it has luxurious notes of pomegranate, chocolate persimmon and illustrious greens highlights of black orchid, sweet lotus, with fresh vanilla and patchouli.''


''Malibu nights-designed for Elegant Nights. Capturing the enticing and sexy blend that is the Muse herself - with fresh bergamot blended with Bulgarian rose and orange notes, among others.''


----------



## cupcake_x (Jan 22, 2010)

I recently tried it on at the store and I loved it- My boyfriend agreed, he said it was very girly and pretty. I was skeptical at first because, well, it's Pamela Andersons perfume.

If I buy it, I will report on its lasting power.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 29, 2010)

I tried these a few nights ago.  I think they were just "ok" - and they were not very cheap.  If I had to pick a favorite, it would have been the blue one (night).


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 7, 2010)

Pamela Anderson was at my local Sears (Woodfield Mall) yesterday, promoting her new perfumes. To get a her autograph and take a picture with her I had to purchase one of the perfumes. So i tried both and I really liked the blue one, so thats what I got. My hubby likes this perfume also.
P.S. Pamela looked great by the way!!!
Here some pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pamela Anderson album | BaDKiTTy | Fotki.com


----------

